# مناسبات > الخيمة الرمضانية - رمضان يجمعنا > بازار رمضان والعيد >  احتاج مساعدتكم ابي رقم شيخ دين او مطوع يقرا بالشارقة

## احبكم في الله اختكم نورة

أرجو ألمساعده انا صارلي فتره احس بخنقة و بكاء شديد و ضيقة و قلت أكيد في سبب قلت خناجر أتكلم مع شيخه روحانية و قالتلي انتي مسحورة وقف شامل انتي و كل عايلتج ،، و انا فعلا احس أني مربوطه و ماني قادرة أتقدم بخطوة بالحياة .. أرجوكم بنات الي تعرف شيخ دين يفك السحر و موثوق فيه في الشارقة او دبي او عجمان تدلني عليه او عليها.. و اذا انفك راح أظل ادعيلكم طول عمري بالتوفيق و الخير و السعادة و الرزق ،، أرجوكم تفيدوني ضروري

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الشارقة منطقة القليعة 
أحدث كفرات السراير _ 2021 ,من مونتاج 
ابو ظبي 
من أبواب الرحمة في رمضان 
رمضان وحصد الأجور 
رمضان فرصة للتغيير 
من فضـائل شهر رمـضان 
تنحيف الكرش والجسم وشد التررررررررهل بامان... 
بياض مثل التلج للمنطقةالحساسةوالركب والظهر... 
تبييض الوجه 2 الى 3 درجات بشهر وتوحيد اللون...

----------

